# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Hướng dẩn Root SamSung Galaxy i9000 và sửa lỗi lagging làm chậm máy

## wetti

Hiện tại khá nhiều anh em xài i9000 nhưng đều có chung vấn đề là máy mua về thường xuyên bị lag làm máy chạy không được mượt, thậm chí là thua mấy cái android tầm trung. Hôm nay mình xin post bài này để hướng dẫn anh em fix lỗi.

_ Hiện tượng lagging hay stalling là gì?_
- Mọi máy i9000 mới mua về, bất kể firmware đều mắc phải lỗi này, đây là hiện tượng làm cho máy chạy chậm, giật và thậm chí treo máy, nguyên nhân là do sự phân bố bộ nhớ trong cho i9000 không được tốt.
- Một số ví dụ:
+ Bạn cài khoảng 20 app là máy chậm xuống thấy rõ, khựng lại vài giây, thoát về màn hình Home chậm, sử dụng task manager không hiệu quả, khởi động lại máy vẫn bị.
+ Bạn dùng Droid Comics có trên Market để xem truyện scan thì mỗi lần chuyển trang phải mất vài giây...
....

_*** Các bước tiến hành:_
*1.* Bạn phải lấy quyền kiểm soát hệ thống máy - hay còn gọi là Root máy:
- Bạn tải file update.zip từ đây: http://www.mediafire.com/?z21pdyif37z9epi
- Bỏ vào thư mục gốc /sdcard/
- Đưa máy về chế độ Recovery bằng cách nhấn đồng thời 3 phím: Volumn Up + Home + Power
- Khi máy đã vào chế độ Recovery, chọn update.zip, reboot máy, trong menu sẽ có biểu tượng của superuser.
- Vào Market, tải về busybox, chạy chương trình và làm theo hướng dẫn install cho đến khi báo Done!
- Như vậy máy bạn đã hoàn toàn được Root.

*2.* Cài SDK android từ địa chỉ http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
- Giải nén, click SDK_Setup.exe, cho chương trình tự động update các packages (chọn mục availabe packages, đánh dấu chọn all)
- SDK giúp bạn chạy được lệnh ADB và nhiều hữu ích khác.

*3.* Cài samsung usb driver, nếu không có, bạn tải về Kies hoặc Samsung New PC Studio (search trên google)
- Cài usb driver giúp bạn flash firmware sau này.

*4.* Bạn tải về Odin3_v1.0 (Flash Program) và file .PIT (512) từ http://www.multiupload.com/DLS7TWUVPY và http://www.multiupload.com/I5WICSBFJ1
- Odin là chương trình flash firmware cho i9000 và .PIT là file khởi động máy.
*5.* Tải về file Kernel_GalaxyS_mimo_v3.tar từ http://rapidshare.com/files/40974860...yS_mimo_v3.tar

*6.* Chuẩn bị sẵn 1 thẻ microSD 1GB và tiến hành phân vùng thẻ bằng chương trình Paragon Hard Disk Manager, chương trình này bạn có thể kiếm dễ dàng trên google.
- Khởi động Paragon HDM, tiến hành phân vùng thẻ microSD 1GB ở trên thành 2 vùng:
+ Vùng 1: format với định dạng FAT32
+ Vùng 2: format với định dạng ext3
- Việc làm này để tạo vùng quản lý mới cho i9000 trên thẻ microSD.
- Chương trình Paragon Hard Disk bạn down tại đây: http://www.mediafire.com/?68jz97qbzofkqp5
+ Khởi động Paragon HD, chọn Advanced Options --> HDM 2009 Professional Edition
+ Ở tab Disk View liệt kê các ổ đĩa có trong máy, chọn thẻ nhớ cần thự hiện phân vùng --> Creat Partition --> làm theo hướng dẫn của máy.

*7.* Sau khi tạo được thẻ microSD với phân vùng như trên, bạn gắn thẻ vào máy, đưa máy về Download Mod bằng cách nhấn tổ hợp phím: Volumn Down + Home + Power.
- Bật Odin và chọn như sau: 
+ Mục Option: bỏ chọn tất cả, chỉ chọn Auto Reboot
+ Mục PIT: chọn đường dẫn đến file .PIT mà bạn đã down được ở trên
+ Mục PDA: chọn đường dẫn đến file Kernel_GalaxyS_mimo_v3.tar đã down được ở trên
- Nối i9000 và PC thông qua cable
- Nếu Odin nhận máy sẽ hiện cổng ở mục ID:COM
- Nhấn Start để máy flash file Kernel_GalaxyS_mimo_v3.tar
- Reboot

*8.* Nhập Code:
- Trên taskbar chọn start/run/cmd/
- Chọn đường dẫn đến mục chứa sdk androi/tools/
- Trên i9000, đánh dấu mục USB debugging trong settings/application/development/
- Nối i9000 với máy tính
- Kiểm tra PC đã nhận i9000 chưa? bằng cách đánh vào 
adb devices, nếu PC nhận sẽ hiện lên số number của máy
- Nhập đoạn code này vào cmd:adb shell
su -
busybox cp -rp /data/data /disk/
busybox mv /data/data /data/data.bak
busybox ln -s /disk/data /data/data
busybox mv /system/media /disk/
busybox ln -s /disk/media /system/media
reboot
​*9.* Xin chúc mừng, máy của bạn đã fix được lỗi Lagging. Hãy tận hưởng tốc độ thực sự của i9000 Galaxy S.

*Lưu ý:* 
1. Tất cả các máy i9000 có nguồn gốc từ singapore đều đã hack root và fix lag thành công (máy mình của singtel)
2. Việc làm này có nguy cơ sẽ làm chiếc galaxy S thân yêu của bạn bị brick và bạn chỉ có nước đem đến samsung care nhờ sửa chữa, mình sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm nếu có trục trặc gì xảy ra cho máy của bạn. Tuy nhiên theo kinh nghiệm của mình, chỉ cần bạn thực hiện đúng các bước trên thì bạn có thể fix thành công 100%.
_Tham khảo thêm tại:_ _http://forum.xda-developers.com_/showthread.php?t=724251
****************
*Updated:* hiện đã có cách fix lag gọn nhẹ và đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần up custom rom thì có thể đồng thời có root và script để fix lag+market
Chi tiết về up rom có thể tham khảo trong forum, do đã có bài hướng dẫn up rom khá chi tiết nên mình tránh không post lại
Bạn nào cần thì theo link này để tải rom về flash lên i9000 của mình:
http://android.modaco.com/content/sa...nline-kitchen/
- Giải thích ngắn gọn:
+ Up rom JG5 cho máy thông qua Oddin
+ Tải về bản r3 theo link bên cạnh, đổi tên thành update.zip, đưa máy về recovery, chọn file update.zip
+ Khởi động lại máy, vào menu tìm biểu tượng MCR Scripts, chọn Lagfix.sh.

----------

